# [Acer Aspire 7535G] Problem mit CCC...



## Ini (25. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich will gleich zur Sache kommen, ich habe ein Problem mit dem oben genannten Notebook. Und zwar hatte ich das ursprüngliche OS (Windows Vista Home Premium 32-Bit) von dem Laptop entfernt und durch ein Windows 7 Professional 32-Bit ersetzt. 

Danach fing der Ärger schon an. Beim Installieren der Grafikkartentreiber ging gar nichts mehr. Ich habe mich ein wenig schlau gemacht und erfahren das ein BIOS Update und die Treiber vom 7535 auf Vistabasis funktionieren sollten - Pustekuchen. Auch das Ummodden der Desktoptreiber hatte nicht wirklich funktioniert. Irgendwann hatte ich es auch geschafft gehabt, ich weiß nur nicht mehr wie. Ich bin langsam auch echt am verzweifeln. Der Geräte-Manager sagt mir zwar das meine HD 4570 funktioniert und treiberseitig okay ist, nur beim Installieren des CCC kommt immer nur dieser blöde ATI Installationsassistent, nie irgendetwas anderes. 

Sprich, ich habe versucht alte Treiber zu installieren, ich habe versucht neue Treiber zu installieren, doch nichts hilft. Einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt habe ich leider auch nicht. 

Wenn ich irgendetwas vergessen haben sollte schreibt es. 

Danke schon mal für jeden Versuch der Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2010)

Sind denn alle anderen Treiber bereits aktuell, alle windowsupdates drauf? Als Treiber im Zweifel den von Acer nehmen, nicht den offiziellen Catalyst


----------



## Ini (25. April 2010)

Treiber sind alle aktuell. Das Ding ist ja dass die Karte an sich erkannt wird. Nur funktioniert das CCC nicht, da immer nur der Install Manager installiert wird. Derzeit sehe ich auch nur meinen Desktip Hintergrund, der Rest fehlt. Wenn ich meinen Monitor an den Laptop anschließe, dann springt nicht einmal das Bild um.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2010)

Mach mal alles aus, was Du da grad nicht brauchst, virenscanner usw. - vlt. liegt es nur daran?


----------



## Ini (26. April 2010)

Ich habe eine Radikalkur veranlasst. Ich habe Windows 7 Professional 32-Bit erneut installiert und quasi an einem frischen Patienten operiert. Heruntergeladen haben ich den Treiber des Acer Aspire 7535 (ohne G, was für Gamer stehen soll). 

Die Grafikkarte wird erkannt, ein uraltes CCC ist auch dabei, immerhin besser als gar nichts. 

Die Treiberversion hört übrigens auf den Namen ATI_8.653.0.0. 
Die Version des CCC bedient sich folgender Version, 2009.0908.2225.38429.

Ich habe mir auch testweise den "neuen" Mobility Radeon Treiber samt Mobility CCC heruntergeladen, ich hoffe die Namen stimmen, nach dem Installieren wurde mir allerdings gesagt meine Hardware sei nicht "auslesbar" oder "erkennbar" ich solle doch bitte gültige Treiber installieren. 

Ich bin gespannt wie lang es hält. Ich sollte wohl vor dem Wechseln des Treibers in Zukunft Wiederherstellungspunkte setzen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2010)

Bei mobilen Grakas sind aktuellste Treiber allerdings aller Erfahrung nach auch nicht sooo wichtig - wenn also nix Fehler aufweist, behalt die "alten" einfach.


----------



## Ini (26. April 2010)

Ich weiß auch nicht mehr was mich dazu gebracht hat. Naja bei Hybridlösungen ist das sowieso ein krummes Ding wenn etwas nicht stimmen sollte.


----------

